
The Spheron – An Alternative to the Neuron? - bramblehacker
https://bramblehacker.wordpress.com/2018/01/28/the-spheron-an-alternative-to-the-neuron/
======
bramblehacker
Real world neurons fire differently depending if signals are applied from the
same, or different sides. This got me thinking. So I wrote the Spheron.

Working version in repo.

~~~
sharemywin
what would a spheron truth table look like with a 100000 inputs.

Also, if the output is wrong then which gates do you change/update and by how
much?

With a ANN the equivalent of which type of gate changes depending on the
weights.

~~~
bramblehacker
I don't really envision a single spheron supporting more than a few inputs +
outputs (although it could). I think 100K inputs would be achieved using a
network of spherons (my next project)...

With reference to tuning the architecture, I am experimenting with building
out automated evolution (survival of the fittest). This is a great approach
used in frameworks like neataptic.js!

